# What peptide to stack with HGH



## Pahlevan (Feb 14, 2013)

For muscle growth whats the best peptide to stack with HGH. Will be coming off of Tren Ace and Prop cycle in about a month (350 MG Wk each). Im also taking 4 iu hgh a day. I will stay on the HGh but was thinking about adding a peptide to keep as much of the gains as possible and maybe build more after the cycle. Training and diet will stay the same.Thanks.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Feb 14, 2013)

We are currently working on an Article on this Exact subject. I will try to get this out to you ASAP.

 In the mean time, take a minute to check out some of our other Great Articles on Research Peptides and Liquids *Here*


----------

